# How much black oil sunflower to feed?



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi, for Nigerian dwarfs, around 50-60 pounds in weight, what would be a safe daily amount to feed them black oil sunflower seeds (BOSS)? I've heard that you need to be careful with how much you feed them since the phosphorus:calcium ratio is so out of balance. Is this true? What's the right daily amount, or how much is too much for Nigerians? 

thanks


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I give them about maybe a half cup per day for full grown goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ I did the same, gave 1/4 cup twice a day to my milking does. They also got some grain (that was Ca/Ph balanced) and plenty of alfalfa pellets


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I give a tablespoon or two to my current herd of 5. I've read no more than one teaspoon per goat per day. Too much and the oil coats their intestinal wall and they can't digest nutrients.


----------

